# Push Fit Flange No Worky Here



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

*break it*

I have broken concrete under a toilet in this situation. If you are careful you can break out the foot print of the toilet, furnco a new flange on, and put new concrete back in. When the toilet is set you would never know it was ever a problem


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> I have broken concrete under a toilet in this situation. If you are careful you can break out the foot print of the toilet, furnco a new flange on, and put new concrete back in. When the toilet is set you would never know it was ever a problem


Sounds cool but I don't know if I'd take that chance with tile. Especially 50 year old tile.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Why not remove the old flange and use an insta-set


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> I have broken concrete under a toilet in this situation. If you are careful you can break out the foot print of the toilet, furnco a new flange on, and put new concrete back in. When the toilet is set you would never know it was ever a problem


 Why not just install another cast iron flange and be done with it? 
FURnco:blink::laughingfernco)


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Good point, the one I did had old linoleum in it. The only other option is a metal ring that bolts down over the old CI. Never used one, they see a little flimsy for a good seel on your wax


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Why not remove the old flange and use an insta-set


 That one will not fit 2.5" pipe:no:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> Good point, the one I did had old linoleum in it. The only other option is a metal ring that bolts down over the old CI. Never used one, they see a little flimsy for a good seel on your wax


 Aren't you forgetting just install another cast iron flange??? Why do you insist on making it harder in the name of making it easy?:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You got some weird plumbing back east. :laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Never used a CI flange, never had too. The FERNCO worked well in the situation, in a town of 300 people, not a lot of good supply houses.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> Never used a CI flange, never had too. The FERNCO worked well in the situation, in a town of 300 people, not a lot of good supply houses.


 Or plumbers. I never had to jackhammer out a floor to install a flange with a fernco because I didn't have a cast iron flange.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

The only leading I've ever done was in first year plumbing school. A master from around that had run a lot of leaded CI came and we all got to pour a lead joint. Other than that I have only done no hub CI once because that was what was specked out. That was as a second year apprentice.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

plumpro, are you in leachville? They have about 300 people in it.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Plumbers out number supply houses 4 to 1 if you count the hardware/grocery/gas station as a supply house


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> The only leading I've ever done was in first year plumbing school. A master from around that had run a lot of leaded CI came and we all got to pour a lead joint. Other than that I have only done no hub CI once because that was what was specked out. That was as a second year apprentice.


 The next one I replace i will take detailer pictures for you and you will thank me. You need ro order a few flanges,lead and oakum.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

No, Strawberry AR, and that's 4 to 1 if you count my bosses 2 boys that are 1st year apprentices


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I would appreciate that


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've connected sch 40 pvc to a cast iron hub with a poured lead joint also. Just cool it off quick. Works well


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I've connected sch 40 pvc to a cast iron hub with a poured lead joint also. Just cool it off quick. Works well


I've seen that done. He had a test ball in the closet riser and filled it with water. Don't use foamcore though. :whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have never in my whole life seen 2.5" used on sanitary.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

TWO different companies came out to this house and told this man his toilet was broke internally and had to be replaced or it would never flush right. He called me and told me their story.....went out and this is what I found:whistling2: Both gave a written statement that the toilet could not be repaired....and collected their service fee.......Guess whos getting a refund:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, they were right in that the toilet can't be repaired.  Is that 2 or 3 "no-leaks" on there? 





Paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Well, they were right in that the toilet can't be repaired.  Is that 2 or 3 "no-leaks" on there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I guess so but they just wanted to sell a toilet i think. It had 2 of dem things on there:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You KNOW the saddest thing is that if the customer had listened to them and bought a new toilet it would have probably been set just like this one. :no: 






Paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> You KNOW the saddest thing is that if the customer had listened to them and bought a new toilet it would have probably been set just like this one. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it.

Heres the after pic.







...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> You know it.
> 
> Heres the after pic.
> 
> ...


Wolverine Brass was in the shop yesterday ... Gave me a sample pack of a new IPS Product. Looking at TM's photo above. Did you use something like this. Has anybody used them? Instructions say a ring of sealant between the stackable flanges. Each ring is 1/4" thick.

http://www.ipscorp.com/watertite/closetflanges/flushtite_extring


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill 

I have used them several times, use silicone between them and screw them together.

Yes folks there is a place for silicone.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Of course I'm talking about the plastic flange extensions. Stacked on top of existing plastic closet flange.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've made those for years...all you do is cut the flange portion off a regular pvc flange. They work well depending on the installer.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> Good point, the one I did had old linoleum in it. The only other option is a metal ring that bolts down over the old CI. Never used one, they see a little flimsy for a good seel on your wax


 We now use the brass rings over the cast after grinding the old ones off. Hilti them down silicone around the edge and they hold fine. voila:thumbsup:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron said:


> You got some weird plumbing back east. :laughing:


the older things get the weirder it gets. Sometimes I feel more like a plumbing archeologist, discovering artifacts and ways of the past.:detective:


----------

